# Cheap family day out (London outskirts)



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Just thought I would give you a heads up about a cheap family day out to the Tropical Zoo in Syon Park near Kew Gardens. Apparently, the Tropical Zoo is an indoor venue housing a range of tropical birds, animals, insects, fish and amphibians.

The voucher is for a family ticket (two adults and up to three children) valid until end October 2011, costing £8 rather than £22. *IF INTERESTED YOU WILL NEED TO BUY YOUR VOUCHER BEFORE WEDNESDAY 26 JANUARY.

*Anyway, here's the link:
*http://23bc469c-2644-11e0-830a-0024e8696030.kgbdeals.com*

Cheers


----------

